# Help me with amp ideas for Center channel



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am looking for suggestions for a Amp for my center channel. I am building 5 "diysoundgroup" 1099's speakers.

I currently have:

1 x Emotiva XPR-2 ( 2 channels)
2 x Emotiva XPA-2's (2 Channel also bridgeable)
1 x EMOTIVA XPA-100 (mono)
1X Carver 5 CH AV-405 ( dont really look to use this just have it laying around)

I have a Peavy IPR5000 for my 2 x 18HST drivers.

How should upgrade or configure this for my HT. I really want a XPR1 for my center but they are hard to find

Chris


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

since you already have Emotiva in your setup why not just get another? they are certainly affordable.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Hmm yes but I cant really buy a XPR1 for the center they are not made anymore... I could buy a XPA1


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you buy one?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

not yet.... thought about selling XPR-2 and buying 3 XPA1's


----------

